# Gyno surgery UK, recommendations



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

Right so iv not trained for a whole year now as my little pokey nips got the better of me as I was leaning out.

Initially I was going to go to Poland, I still would however for personal reasons and lack of travelling experience I am going to 0% finance over a year.

The two I have found so far are transform and MYA,

Any one have any personal recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Your looking at 4k - 5k in the UK and unless they are 100% specialised in Gyno I would not bother, 2k in Poland with noaclinic I can't recommend Adam enough.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Coach to Poland is only £150 if your not a fan of flying


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

It's not the actual flying. I just mean travelling in general. Iv got aspergers so suffer anxiety ectect, I am self medicating as of which I won't be able to carry my stuff with me. It's very complicated but I smoke cannabis, the misuse of drugs act is legally unsustainable in my case but I do not think Poland will be familiar. Iv seen Adams work and it's amazing, it's just ashame that he's over there. Iv saved 3 thousand pound deposit leaving £1300 spread over 12 months at 0%, I can cope with that. I don't even have a passport lol


----------



## beanieman1 (Jan 11, 2015)

hey Wod, you still looking on going abroad for surgery?.. ive been looking into it and reading all the reviews etc and am looking at going abroad... if your still interested PM me.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Belgium or Poland for £1500-£2000.

UK you're looking about £4000 cheapest.. and when I did lots of research online about UK operations for gyno, they weren't very good! (I wanted to have it done in UK too..)


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish to go there ideally but I'm not fond of travelling I suffer anxiety and I won't be able to carry my smoke with me


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

wod said:


> I wish to go there ideally but I'm not fond of travelling I suffer anxiety and I won't be able to carry my smoke with me


Surely you have a doctors note or something then can give you?


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

Well in the uk it's a shadey area. I am down as self medicating, however their are 16 people in the uk who get it on prescription now. I will ask the doctor again to print a copy of my medical state incase I get caught with it. I will see if this is possible,


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

wod said:


> Well in the uk it's a shadey area. I am down as self medicating, however their are 16 people in the uk who get it on prescription now. I will ask the doctor again to print a copy of my medical state incase I get caught with it. I will see if this is possible,


just contact the airport or however you're travelling and see what they say


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

I could get some oil pure form and plug it up my butt lol


----------



## ha032742 (Jan 14, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend MYA or Transform (especially the latter after hearing stories that you don't actually meet your surgeon till the day of the op!)...the 2 surgeons in the UK who probably perform the most gynaecomastia surgeries annually are Mr Levick (based in Birmingham) and Mr Karidis (London), so if you're not going abroad then I'd book a consultation with one of them.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ha032742 said:


> I wouldn't recommend MYA or Transform (especially the latter after hearing stories that you don't actually meet your surgeon till the day of the op!)...the 2 surgeons in the UK who probably perform the most gynaecomastia surgeries are Mr Levick (based in Birmingham) and Mr Karidis (London), so if you're not going abroad then I'd book a consultation with one of them.


They're like £6k though aren't they?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

wod said:


> Well in the uk it's a shadey area. I am down as self medicating, however their are 16 people in the uk who get it on prescription now. I will ask the doctor again to print a copy of my medical state incase I get caught with it. I will see if this is possible,


sorry let me make sure im understanding this correctly but are you saying there are 16 people who get weed prescribed?


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

I think cannabis oil is Class A - so you'd be proper fooked I'd they caught you taking it out of the country / into Poland.


----------



## ha032742 (Jan 14, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> They're like £6k though aren't they?


No, Mr Levick is just over £4k (think the price is going up by £300 soon due to The Priory Hospital in Birmingham raising their prices) and surgery with Mr Karidis is approximately £4.5k as of December 2014.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ha032742 said:


> No, Mr Levick is just over £4k (think the price is going up by £300 soon due to The Priory Hospital in Birmingham raising their prices) and surgery with Mr Karidis is approximately £4.5k as of December 2014.


Still basically double European prices


----------



## ha032742 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes but both have proven track records regarding gynaecomastia surgery plus I imagine it wouldn't be all that fun having to fly back to Poland or wherever if there were any complications...in addition if results aren't satisfactory, Mr Levick offers free revision surgery, whilst Mr Karidis waives his fees (though you have to pay the hospital for the room + anaesthetist). Ultimately it depends on the individual and cost is just one factor to consider...I've heard good things about Dr Clark who runs Medimel in Poland and charges around £2kish for surgery.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ha032742 said:


> Yes but both have proven track records regarding gynaecomastia surgery plus I imagine it wouldn't be all that fun having to fly back to Poland or wherever if there were any complications...in addition if results aren't satisfactory, Mr Levick offers free revision surgery, whilst Mr Karidis waives his fees (though you have to pay the hospital for the room + anaesthetist). Ultimately it depends on the individual and cost is just one factor to consider...I've heard good things about Dr Clark who runs Medimel in Poland and charges around £2kish for surgery.


So have the Belgium and Poland guys mate.

Even the travel and accommodation + surgery is cheaper than staying in UK


----------



## ha032742 (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't disagree it's cheaper to go abroad and like I said there are good surgeons in Belgium/Poland etc. but for me, the ability to be followed-up after the operation is important. Anyway, OP asked for recommendations in the UK hence my post.


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

ha032742 said:


> I wouldn't recommend MYA or Transform (especially the latter after hearing stories that you don't actually meet your surgeon till the day of the op!)...the 2 surgeons in the UK who probably perform the most gynaecomastia surgeries annually are Mr Levick (based in Birmingham) and Mr Karidis (London), so if you're not going abroad then I'd book a consultation with one of them.


You do get to meet the surgeon that's who you have a consultation with. And I may aswell go to Poland I'm getting some diazepam of the doctor to keep me going

Cheers for the the recommended though


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> sorry let me make sure im understanding this correctly but are you saying there are 16 people who get weed prescribed?


Yes that's correct. And also a lot of thc based medicine is about


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

wod said:


> It's not the actual flying. I just mean travelling in general. Iv got aspergers so suffer anxiety ectect, I am self medicating as of which I won't be able to carry my stuff with me. It's very complicated but I smoke cannabis, the misuse of drugs act is legally unsustainable in my case but I do not think Poland will be familiar. Iv seen Adams work and it's amazing, it's just ashame that he's over there. Iv saved 3 thousand pound deposit leaving £1300 spread over 12 months at 0%, I can cope with that. I don't even have a passport lol


You can take weed to Poland on a coach absolutely no problem.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I would def pay and go with one of those suggested UK specialists if Poland isn't an option. No chance Id go mya or transform


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Singelberg clinic is good too...

Singelberg Clinic for cosmetic surgery Belgium | Clinic for cosmetic surgery Belgium

You have a consultation in London too before you go to belgium


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Embrace your gyno. Stroke it.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

wod said:


> It's not the actual flying. I just mean travelling in general. Iv got aspergers so suffer anxiety ectect, I am self medicating as of which I won't be able to carry my stuff with me. It's very complicated but I smoke cannabis, the misuse of drugs act is legally unsustainable in my case but I do not think Poland will be familiar. Iv seen Adams work and it's amazing, it's just ashame that he's over there. Iv saved 3 thousand pound deposit leaving £1300 spread over 12 months at 0%, I can cope with that. I don't even have a passport lol


As someone who deals with aspergers daily, I can only point out the complete idiocy of taking recreational drugs as some kind of medication.

Weed causes anxiety, simple as that. It may not seem like it when your baked, but the cumulative effect over time can cause no end of harm.

Then again, as someone else said, if you take the bus there are not really any serious customs checks these days around Europe.


----------



## ha032742 (Jan 14, 2015)

wod said:


> You do get to meet the surgeon that's who you have a consultation with.


Your initial consultation is effectively with a salesperson though before you even get to meet the surgeon...from Transform's website:



> At your consultation with one of our *Patient Care Co-ordinators*, you'll be able to view a selection of before and after photographs of our previous patients.


If you do go abroad make sure you choose a surgeon who is also registered with the GMC in the UK, like the one at the Singelberg clinic that Dan posted.


----------



## ha032742 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sambuca said:


> I would def pay and go with one of those suggested UK specialists if Poland isn't an option. No chance Id go mya or transform


You only get one body so make sure it's done properly first time :thumbup1:


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

lazy said:


> As someone who deals with aspergers daily, I can only point out the complete idiocy of taking recreational drugs as some kind of medication.
> 
> Weed causes anxiety, simple as that. It may not seem like it when your baked, but the cumulative effect over time can cause no end of harm.
> 
> Then again, as someone else said, if you take the bus there are not really any serious customs checks these days around Europe.


You must know more than my doctor then. I think you should apply to the practice, I don't get stoned my heads naturally to fast and I get anxiety before I smoked weed. And also when I quit for the doctor. We are obviously different in chemical structure of the brain..

Recreational? I smoke it on myself. Mate you have no clue quite obviously unaware of the affects of cbd and thc combined. Cure the green sounds like your smoking bad stuff. I had anxiety my whole life and since I smoke it is more controllable. My Jose bleeds diminish, my migraines have gone.

I'm going to make a thc concentrate for an e pen and go ahead with Poland.

Appreciate the input guys,

DD's coming right up


----------

